# Never RP before



## MEDDL3r (Jul 29, 2018)

I am interested in rp, but I have no experience with it. My anxiety and fear of screwing up has kept me from trying. I know I should just jump in and get my feet wet, but I would like to try some one on one rp before I try a group rp. If anyone is interested in assisting me with getting my rp juices flowing,  I would be grateful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

I would love to


----------



## TheFurryGM (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm also new to rping, but if you wanna pm me I'd love to rp. I'm pretty much down for anything you wanna rp, excluding most nsfw situations. I prefer long responses, but can do shorter ones if that's prefered, and if you don't have anything in mind, we could easily do some brainstorming before the session.


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 5, 2018)

I don't have time to start a new RP myself right now but I'd be happy to give you some tips if you want!


----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 5, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> I don't have time to start a new RP myself right now but I'd be happy to give you some tips if you want!


Any tips are appreciated!!


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 5, 2018)

I'd be glad to help you, i've run rp's that have lasted for hours all the way to years (long term rp) so i'm willing to help out :3


----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 5, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> I'd be glad to help you, i've run rp's that have lasted for hours all the way to years (long term rp) so i'm willing to help out :3


That would be great! Still feeling self-conscience about doing it tho. I'm really used to doing it in my head for myself, it feels weird doing that with another person.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 5, 2018)

No worries, we'll start it out at a pace that is comfortable for you and work our way from there alright?


----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 5, 2018)

nikolai_resnov said:


> No worries, we'll start it out at a pace that is comfortable for you and work our way from there alright?


That works. I have no clue where to start tho. With infinite possibilities, its a bit overwhelming.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 5, 2018)

Well i started a conversation so we can work together and come up with a place to start, no need to rush it just think of something you think sounds like fun to you


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 5, 2018)

Turns out one of the RPs I was in just wrapped up, so I have more time to help now if you want


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 10, 2018)

guess im intrested as well ^^


----------

